# Brown tips



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Turf type : KBG + some fescue, under PGR

I'm experiencing some odd growth taking place in my lawn, and maybe it's due to the growth regulator. It seems that blades of grass that get cut with the mower stop growing. All the growth I get is new growth, either from tillering or from the KBG spreading. I wouldn't mind but the tips get a little bit of brown where the grass gets cut and it's starting to accumulate since that brown tip never gets cut off. Otherwise the grass is healthy looking.

What say ye, should I lower the cut on notch for the next mow and cut those tips off? Or lay off the PGR for a week or two? Or just ignore it?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Brown tips are a sign of dull blades. I'm not sure if the PGR makes it worse or not, but I would think not.. I can't see people who are so extreme with their lawns using a product that would make it brown.

So I'd go sharpen those blades. Also note that the corner needs to be a right angle. If it's rounded then it's time for a new blade. That corner is the leading cutting edge of the mower when it's spinning so it's very important to be a right angle. (I saw someone post on IG recently their sharpened blades, but as they sharpen each time they've been rounding the corner off)


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> ... I can't see people who are so extreme with their lawns using a product that would make it brown.


lol

What is "so extreme?" You do not put yourself in that category? :lol:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'll give you that, the I could have sharpened the blade a little more often. I sharpened last week and that should take care of it. 
But my problem is, the grass isn't growing for me to cut those brows tips off when I mow. I have grass that hasn't grown in about 6 weeks , it remains below my regular cutting height. I used PGR last year as well, but it didn't behave like this - the grass continued to grow, just more slowly. The difference is, last year I had fescue, this year I have mostly KBG. I don't have enough experience with KBG to know whether this is normal behavior under growth regulation, or if there's something else going on. There's tons of new growth popping up everywhere, but the blades that get cut, they stop growing. Odd.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I had the same issue a couple weeks ago. Northern Mix that i was spraying with generic primo. It is not from dull mower blades, at least in my case, as it was after mowing with the reel mower and everything is really sharp. But the blades that were brown and frayed at the tips seemed to stop growing. The next week I dropped the HOC down from 1.125" to 1.0" and it made it alittle better but still had some. That was about 10 days ago. I haven't mowed since then as I was busy adding irrigation and the generic primo wore off and rebounded. One thing I am noticing now is all the seedheads the lawn is putting out. Could it be a combination of Primo, the type of grass, or a time when the lawn is putting out seedheads? I'm not sure, but i did not experience it when i used primo on a bewitched monostand in summer/fall 2015 and April 2016.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Interesting. Must be the PGR - maybe some cultivars respond to it differently than others. I think mine is well past the seedhead stage, or so I hope hehe.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Interesting. Must be the PGR


----------

